# Return Row Number from Vlookup in Excel



## curtswanson (Jun 22, 2000)

In Excel, how can I get the row number of the cell that was correctly matched in a Vlookup formula? For instance, if my data in A1:A3 is:

Apple
Banana
Cherry

And I have a Vlookup, =Vlookup("Banana",A1:A3,1,false), this returns Banana but I would like to be able to return the row number in which it was found, 2.


----------



## curtswanson (Jun 22, 2000)

Found it. Match instead of Vlookup. Thanks anyways.


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jul 25, 2004)

Thanks for posting the solution. This may help others in the future. 

Can you mark this thread as Solved? (Thread Tools | Mark Solved | Perform Action)


----------

